# pre-op physical exam



## mkm1517 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm confused with pre-op exam diagnoses.  if a pt is having a gyn surgery and needs an ekg, does that fall under V72.81 (pre-op cardio exam since we're doing the ekg) or should it fall under V72.83 (other specified pre-op exam since the surgery is gyn)?  I guess what I'm questioning is if these codes are supporting what was done at the pre-op visit or what the surgery is for.  let me know if I need to clarify better and I'll try to figure out how to do it.  thanks!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 10, 2009)

We code V72.81 if only an EKG was performed at pre-op visit and V72.83 for Lab/X-Ray/EKG at pre-op visit.


----------

